# Milan: riecco Yonghong Li. Vuole indennizzo.



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, alla già incasinata situazione del Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-fuo...a-accordo-sentenza-oggi-o-domani-vt77907.html ) rischia di riaffacciarsi anche lo spettro della causa minaccia da Yonghong Li. Il cinese si starebbe riaffacciando, con richiesta di indennizzo a Elliott (che gli subentrò versando 32 mln).


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, alla già incasinata situazione del Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-fuo...a-accordo-sentenza-oggi-o-domani-vt77907.html ) rischia di riaffacciarsi anche lo spettro della causa minaccia da Yonghong Li. Il cinese si starebbe riaffacciando, con richiesta di indennizzo a Elliott (che gli subentrò versando 32 mln).



Che circo!

Maledetto Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

up


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, alla già incasinata situazione del Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-fuo...a-accordo-sentenza-oggi-o-domani-vt77907.html ) rischia di riaffacciarsi anche lo spettro della causa minaccia da Yonghong Li. Il cinese si starebbe riaffacciando, con richiesta di indennizzo a Elliott (che gli subentrò versando 32 mln).



.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, alla già incasinata situazione del Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-fuo...a-accordo-sentenza-oggi-o-domani-vt77907.html ) rischia di riaffacciarsi anche lo spettro della causa minaccia da Yonghong Li. Il cinese si starebbe riaffacciando, con richiesta di indennizzo a Elliott (che gli subentrò versando 32 mln).



vi immaginate se Elliott annunciasse che ha trovato il compratore che soddisfi le loro richieste e fosse proprio Yonghon Li?


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi immaginate se Elliott annunciasse che ha trovato il compratore che soddisfi le loro richieste e fosse proprio Yonghon Li?



Non mi stupirei manco un pò... Ormai le abbiamo viste di tutti i colori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, alla già incasinata situazione del Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-fuo...a-accordo-sentenza-oggi-o-domani-vt77907.html ) *rischia di riaffacciarsi *anche lo spettro della causa minaccia da Yonghong Li. Il cinese *si starebbe riaffacciando*, con richiesta di indennizzo a Elliott (che gli subentrò versando 32 mln).



Mah..secondo me è solo un modo per gettare benzina sul fuoco...è evidente che piace metterci sulla graticola..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che circo!
> 
> Maledetto Silvio Berlusconi.




Lui e la sua testa di legno cinese andrebbero scotennati. Lentamente. E con calma. Molta calma.


----------



## unbreakable (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, alla già incasinata situazione del Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-fuo...a-accordo-sentenza-oggi-o-domani-vt77907.html ) rischia di riaffacciarsi anche lo spettro della causa minaccia da Yonghong Li. Il cinese si starebbe riaffacciando, con richiesta di indennizzo a Elliott (che gli subentrò versando 32 mln).



indennizzo e' il tormentone dell'estate 2019 dopo il calcio femminile 

quindi si riaffacerebbe in superficie dopo aver vissuto nei tombini per tutto questo tempo peggio di splinter delle tartarughe ninja? che circo


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, alla già incasinata situazione del Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-fuo...a-accordo-sentenza-oggi-o-domani-vt77907.html ) rischia di riaffacciarsi anche lo spettro della causa minaccia da Yonghong Li. Il cinese si starebbe riaffacciando, con richiesta di indennizzo a Elliott (che gli subentrò versando 32 mln).



Poco credibile, Li aveva firmato degli accordi, Elliot si è preso il Milan, non vedo la logica di tornare alla carica dopo un anno, se si poteva opporre l'avrebbe fatto subito.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, alla già incasinata situazione del Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-fuo...a-accordo-sentenza-oggi-o-domani-vt77907.html ) rischia di riaffacciarsi anche lo spettro della causa minaccia da Yonghong Li. Il cinese si starebbe riaffacciando, con richiesta di indennizzo a Elliott (che gli subentrò versando 32 mln).



Probabile voglia un nuovo barbecue


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, alla già incasinata situazione del Milan (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-fuo...a-accordo-sentenza-oggi-o-domani-vt77907.html ) rischia di riaffacciarsi anche lo spettro della causa minaccia da Yonghong Li. Il cinese si starebbe riaffacciando, con richiesta di indennizzo a Elliott (che gli subentrò versando 32 mln).



Ci credo nemmeno un pò.
Il suo l'ha fatto .


----------



## Swaitak (19 Giugno 2019)

com'è che in estate spuntano sempre ste st**zate ? Li ,tra 2 giorni la causa di Fassone ecc ecc ecc


----------



## Ninni21 (19 Giugno 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Poco credibile, Li aveva firmato degli accordi, Elliot si è preso il Milan, non vedo la logica di tornare alla carica dopo un anno, se si poteva opporre l'avrebbe fatto subito.



Concordo. E poi, come li avrebbe chiesti? c'è stata un'intimazione di pagamento e/o messa in mora per il nuovo socio? o sono soltanto chiacchiere da bar, giusto per farci innervosire?


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Giugno 2019)

Non mi sorprenderebbe fosse un'altro tentativo di far girare mln di euro attraverso paradisi sconosciuti ma con destinazione chiarissima.....


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Probabile voglia un nuovo barbecue


----------



## wildfrank (19 Giugno 2019)

Il tutto come da copione, per far sembrare credibile una messinscena che dura anni.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Giugno 2019)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Il tutto come da copione, per far sembrare credibile una messinscena che dura anni.



Il "bello" è che questo è pure indagato, in Italia e in Cina!Cose dell'altro mondo proprio, se tutte ste cose non le stessi vivendo in prima persona e qualcuno me le raccontasse giuro che non solo non ci crederei, ma mi metterei a ridere della grossa.E invece è tutto vero, sta succedendo realmente....


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che circo!
> 
> Maledetto Silvio Berlusconi.



La cosa ridicola è che il 95% degli articoli/commenti ormai sono contro le attuali dirigenze... Quando la colpa di tutto è di quel verme schifoso


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2019)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> La cosa ridicola è che il 95% degli articoli/commenti ormai sono contro le attuali dirigenze... Quando la colpa di tutto è di quel verme schifoso



vero, incredibile.


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Giugno 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Probabile voglia un nuovo barbecue


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..secondo me è solo un modo per gettare benzina sul fuoco...è evidente che piace metterci sulla graticola..



Piace perchè ormai siamo una tifoseria isterica che si inalbera davanti ad ogni notizia!


----------

